# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Thiết kế web css : Html và css .

## stevey

NGÀY 17.9.2009 :
1.THIẾT KẾ WEB CSS : HTML VÀ CSS .
<img src=http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/a.png>
<img src=http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/b.png>
<img src=http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/c.png>



http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/a.png
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/b.png
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/c.png
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/CSS1.doc
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/CSS1.pdf
19 Bài Viết Photoshop CS4 của utbinh (109KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/19LESSONSPSCS4.doc
Bản Trial Adobe CS4 Fhash và Dreamweaver (1.31MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/AdobeCS4.doc
Hình Brigitte Bardot dùng Channel lấy màu chuẩn (68KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/BrigitteBardot.jpg
Skide Show Trái cây có dáng kỳ lạ (4.04MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/Corso_de_fruits_!!!.pps
Tất cả Links Tháng 8.2009 của utbinh (1.10MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/Links_Thang_8.2009.doc
Linhks Tổng Hợp tất cả bài viết của utbinh tháng 8.2009 (126KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/Links_TongHop_8.2009.doc
Xóa bộ nhớ khi tràn bộ đệm máy in (36KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/MayInTranBoDem.doc
Slide Shows Sống Khỏe (1.19MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/Songkhoe.pps
Hướng dẫn tạo File GHOST 11.5 (3.01MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/Tao_File_GHOST_11.5.doc
Đọc Truyện ngắn (65KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/TRUYENNGAN.doc
Link Download Windows 7 Ultimate (85KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/160909/Windows7Ultimate.doc
Hướng dẫn đăng nhập Host tạo Web Động bằng Video :
http://tutorials.securesignup.net/
Học thiết kế Web : http://www.tizag.com/
http://www.tizag.com/htmlT/forms.php
Tìm Bản Đồ cập nhật mới nhất : http://www.vietbando.com/
Trang Web chứa 300 ngàn Manual HÀNG ĐiỆN TỬ : http://www.manualsonline.com/
PDF TO WORD : Trang Web : http://www.pdftoword.com/ . Đây là 1 Trang Web chuyển đổi Trực Tuyến không cần cài đặt Phần mềm chuyển đổi tại máy bạn . Nó tự động chuyển đổi và trả kết quả về hộp thư của bạn
*Image Optimizer : Tối ưu dung lượng và kích thước ảnh với Image Optimizer*
*Phần mềm này giúp tối ưu các file ảnh đồng loạt, trong đó ảnh thành phẩm có kích thước và dung lượng nhẹ hơn ảnh gốc mà chất lượng vẫn đảm bảo, phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng hiện tại.* 
*Các bước được hướng dẫn trong video:*
*- Giới thiệu về phần mềm Image Optimizer.*
*- Tối ưu ảnh ở chế độ cơ bản (Optimize Here).*
*- Tối ưu ảnh ở chế độ nâng cao (Optimize Image As…).*
*- Tối ưu ảnh ngay trên giao diện web.*
*- Vài lưu ý lúc sử dụng chương trình.*
*Tải video hướng dẫn: http://www.box.net/shared/static/360x4n18en.flv* 
*Forum Hướng Dẫn Lập Trình Web rất hay : http://sanchoituoitre.vn/forum/index.php?showforum=231*
*Album Bình Dương 276 Hình ngày 13.8.2009 :*
*http://photo.zing.vn/photo/gallery/album.14020184.html*
*http://photo.zing.vn/photo/gallery/album.14020237.html*
*Album 136 Hình Vũng Tàu 14.8.2009 :*
*http://photo.zing.vn/photo/gallery/album.14022136.html*
*Bộ khung hình cưới tuyệt đẹp, link mediafire*
*http://www.ddth.com/showthread.php?t=294673*
Xem Trang web hướng dẫn tạo E-Book CHM : http://utbinh.com/A8/PowerCHM/PowerCHM v5.5.htm
Download Software Power CHM v 5.5 rar dùng tạo E-Book có hướng dẫn cài đặt và sử dụng bản Full ( 1.91MB ) : http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hznntmyzmll
Khi tạo xong E-Book nó còn cho bạn 1 Folder Website để Upload lên Host Server lấy Link URL của các Files , rất hay vô cùng.(Xem giới thiệu Links xem từng bài trên mạng) 
Trang Web hay nhất : http://www.conghung.com/
Đọc Truyện Đào Hiếu : http://www.viet-studies.info/DaoHieu_LacDuong.htm
Trang Truyện – Thơ đồ sộ : http://vannghesongcuulong.org/vietnamese/trang_chu.asp
http://vnthuquan.net/truyen/
http://www.thuvien-ebook.com/home/
Nổi lọan-Đào Hiếu zip (137.64 KB) :
http://www.mediafire.com/?hymgtlie1oh
http://daohieu.wordpress.com/

----------

